# what is better



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

which school is better to go to, notter orlando or the art institute. im chosing between the two and want to see what you think


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

First off, where are you originally from? 

Secondly, what is important to you in choosing a school? Without knowing that, it is nearly impossible for anyone to advise you properly on what is a good fit for you.


----------



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

i am orginally from florida but now live in ga. Im personally wanting to go to the notter school but ive heard good things out of both of the schools


----------



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

In choosing a school i would like for it to have a good standard, good teachers, and have a great graduation rate. Ive looked at notter and the art institute of altanta for baking and pastry and both are about the same price. Baking and pastry is my main concern for getting a degree in. I am a junior in high school and have started to get info from both of them. Im about 90% positive im going to go to Notter but im still thinking about the art institue. Those are the two schools im looking at and want to hear from you guys also about your opinion on the schools. thanx


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

In looking over Notter, it appears that it is a diploma program and not a degree. I am not sure if it is relevent to you to earn a degree (whether for personal reasons or that you may eventually want a BA/BS) but it is likely that Notter courses would have more difficulty in transferring, especially to more traditional colleges/universities. Is that important to you at all?


----------



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

im not really worried about the transferring thing. Im concerened in getting my diploma and graduating from the school. I lived in jacksonville for a long time so and have been to orlando several times. Im exicted about the school and excited to get my diploma. Ive always loved to cook and im now at the stage i can get into colloge for it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

The "piece of paper", whether it is a "diploma" or a "degree" is, IMHO, far less important than the opportunity to learn the skills, techniques, and information that will provide a foundation for your future in the culinary field.

Regardless of how you learn the fundamentals, i.e. culinary school, apprenticeship, or O.J.T., you should plan on spending 10-15 years gaining work experience before you achieve the "rank" of chef. It may come sooner but you need to plan all the same.

What do YOU see as your career path and career goal(s)?

Once you define YOUR path and goal(s), the choice should be much easier to make.


----------



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

as a career i see my self as a chef. I plan on learning the baking and pastry arts and then if i have the money and time i will go back and get my culinary arts degree.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Becoming a "chef" is a great "goal", but what is your plan to achieve that goal?

Sample Plan:
Finish High School with the highest possible GPA
Learn the fundamentals of baking and pastry arts
Get a job with a baker/pastry chef
Perfect my baking/pastry skills while learning what a "chef" has to know
Learning what a "chef" has to know
Being promoted to "baker" or "pastry cook"
Being promoted to "Sous Chef", "Chef de Partie", or a similar position
Learn more about being a "chef"
Being promoted to Executive Chef
Now, where does "schooling"enter into this? Whereever YOU think it is appropriate!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Jatan,

Before you do go to the culinary school of your choice, the best thing for you to do is to work in the field for a bit. 

This does several things:

It allows you to get some exposure to the business, the people, the tools and equipment, and most importantly--the lifestyle. It's not for everyone

It allows you to get some experience. Some of the best clinary school students are the ones with prior work experience, they see more, understand more, and apply more. It's an advantage that won't cost you anything--take it.

It allows you to earn a bit before you start blowing big bucks for school.


----------



## jatan (Mar 24, 2009)

I would work in a field that involves baking and pastry but i live in a little town that doesnt have much to offer other than fast food and i refuse to work in that industry. I think that there is one bakery close enough to me to work at but i havent gotten the chance to get up there. But, my sisters boyfreind owns a resturant and i have cooked up there and he is a sous chef and he says i do good for the things i have cooked and had him eat. He has even offered to put me through school. He is a great cook. It made me happy that he says that im good at what i do cook. I hace cooked upl there for several months off and on. I got a general idea of the industry. He even told me that if i dont really got a passion to cook the industry will eat me alive. But thanx your guys for the info and advice


----------

